# My Goat ABORTED!



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The doe was in great condition. She is full-blooded boer. She had about a month left till she should kid, and today I went to check on her and she had a pink very small buckling dead on the ground. She had had black on her tail and I thought it was just scours but apparently not. This is my first year with goats so I don't know much about them. Any suggestions about why she aborted?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. There are a lot of reasons why they abort so it would be really hard to say. She could have gotten hit by another goat and the placenta detached. There are a lot of other reasons too. you could send the kid and placenta in for necropsy to see if you can get any answers.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe...Im sorry...that is hard...as Karen said there are so many reasons..from illnesses, poison plants to accidents....without testing and even then some times its inconclusive...the not knowing is the hardest I think....


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Well I've noticed the fullblood Kiki I have hits her in the side alot. How much would sending it in cost? Thanks for helping!


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I meant kiko. Auto correct grrrr!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have a goat that was hitting her a lot, then my bet would be on that being the cause.

You would have to call your vet to see how much it would cost to do a necropsy. Every vet is different.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Would the black on her tail be caused by worms? Because I heard If the had had worms that might have been why he aborted.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture of the black on her tail? That could just be from from the abortion. She still does the usual way of birthing even if they abort.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Well she had had the black on her tail and her thighs for the last 3 weeks, so I didnt think it was because of the birth. I'm using my iPod so I can't really show a pic. Sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would need to have a fecal done to see if she has worms. It sounds like she may have had loose stool. Certainly worms can play a part in that but it is hard to say for sure since she was also being hit a lot.

I would have a fecal done and treat her appropriately to make sure she is in good health.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

What is a fecal? Sorry I'm kind of inexperienced. Also she the last month or two she has been standing away from the herd. That's when she started getting head butted. Also she got less interested in food.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is getting a poop sample from her and taking it in to the vet for analysis. 

It sounds like she really needs a vet to physically look at her and give you some advice. It sounds like there is more going on there.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I just got this app an hour ago and already love it! Thank you so much for the help, will probably need more in a day or two.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry this happened. Is the Kiko the queen?
My queen repeatedly bashed the snot of out one & she aborted.
The vet came out cause I wasnt sure if there were more in there. She got a shot of Excede; very expensive anitbiotic but if you have Pen G on hand I would give her a good week of that.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Well it was her first kidding and she is a month over a year old. Should I try her again this fall or should I sell her now and not give her another chance?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First you need to get her healthy. It sounds like she does have some worm problems going on and she probably needs some extra vitamins and minerals. You can breed her in the fall.

Do you have a good loose goat mineral out for them? What are you feeding them?

I want to stress to get a goat vet out or take her in to a vet who sees goats and have him/her look her over and have that fecal done.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A doe who aborts is not going to have black stuff on her legs for that long of a time prior. Im sorry I did not see that earlier.
Im with Ksalvagno here, get this girl a fecal and ask them to specifically check for cocci.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

What kind of way should I treat her? Should I give her more minerals or anything?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At this point, I think you need an expert goat person to come and physically look at your goat. I would get a vet out there that knows goats. If she has had diarrhea for the last 3 weeks, she needs to be looked at. A fecal test to include coccidia needs to be done. Then she needs to be treated appropriately.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

First I'm very sorry for you. Second don't apologize for asking questions, we're all here to learn and help each other. With that being said you've been given good advice on what to check, treat and watch for. Again I'm really sorry for you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I Know Karen said this too but I want to re state...please make sure your vet knows goats...a dog and cat vet who is not familiar with goats can miss something vital...and she need some one who can help her get well...good luck..you have gotten sound advice here...there are a lot of awesome folks here !


----------

